# Basic tutorial on VLANs wanted



## balanga (Jun 4, 2016)

Can anyone suggest a very basic introduction to VLANs?  I want to be able to connect a smart switch between an Internet cable modem and a laptop to be able to use the laptop as a firewall/gateway to my LAN. I understand that it is possible to do this, but have not found a guide on how to do it.


----------

